# 2019 Field Puppies?



## gdgli

Good luck with your pup! And do not stop with Fisher. 



For the record, my field Goldens suffer in the heat.


----------



## Sweese

Great news. I would agree that there are some very nice field golden litters out there and more coming all the time. I think we are seeing a bit of a movement. Here in North Texas I know of three pros that are training there own goldens right now. Another pro is in the queue for a golden.


----------



## gdgli

Field puppy? Maybe...


----------



## myluckypenny

gdgli said:


> Good luck with your pup! And do not stop with Fisher.
> 
> For the record, my field Goldens suffer in the heat.


I definitely won't stop with Fisher, he loves the game! And heat for him is anything above 60 degrees lol. I just have to be strategic in how I train, which is fine as it actually pushes me to be a creative trainer. Now get that boy near some water and I have an animal on my hands haha, he just losses his mind, and loves water more than any field dog I personally know. Anything where I don't have to wear a coat, Fisher thinks its too hot :grin2:


----------



## myluckypenny

Sweese said:


> Great news. I would agree that there are some very nice field golden litters out there and more coming all the time. I think we are seeing a bit of a movement. Here in North Texas I know of three pros that are training there own goldens right now. Another pro is in the queue for a golden.


I would agree, I'm seeing the same thing in my area (South Dakota). It used to just be me in the club that had a golden, but I know three others getting golden pups this year for field work!


----------



## Claudia M

The heat has affected both my field and European show goldens. We either train early in the morning or not at all. I do not test in the summer. Hoping for a field puppy in the near future.


----------



## myluckypenny

Claudia M said:


> The heat has affected both my field and European show goldens. We either train early in the morning or not at all. I do not test in the summer. Hoping for a field puppy in the near future.


That's exciting! I also prefer not to test in the summer, which is a bummer because all the tests close to me are end of July/early August. When I say Fisher is heat intolerant I mean way more so than most dogs, his attitude just plummets and training is no longer fun for either of us even when training early mornings (5:30am). I also have a golden with a field coat and she can work in much warmer temps, as can all my other friends with dog that have less coat. Now when winter comes around Fisher can tolerate way colder temps than these dogs.


----------



## Alaska7133

Oh my gosh there are so many great litters out there! It's so hard to not get another puppy. Sigh, 2 is enough for me right now. 

I hope you have a great time with your new puppy! Training will go so much faster this time.


----------



## myluckypenny

Alaska7133 said:


> Oh my gosh there are so many great litters out there! It's so hard to not get another puppy. Sigh, 2 is enough for me right now.
> 
> I hope you have a great time with your new puppy! Training will go so much faster this time.


I am ridiculously excited to get this pup! Just being able to start on the right foot from day one and a dog that was bred for the work. Just because I adore this pedigree I have to share it - 
https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp...Ja8Y-1i-W1pCGllnbPBCCNDvNkVCADWS8NctRGoaSCYEY


----------



## Alaska7133

Wow nice litter!
I see Nixie is the dam’s dam, very nice. Great strong bitch line. Nixie is a proven producer.
The sire has also been a good producer so far, so you’ll know what you are getting. 
Nice low COI with dogs from way back as the high influencers. No dogs with influence super high.
I see many great dogs like Push, Jake, etc. in both sire and dam pedigrees.
Quite a nice variety of titles too. 
I’d say you struck gold (no pun intended)!


----------



## myluckypenny

Alaska7133 said:


> Wow nice litter!
> I see Nixie is the dam’s dam, very nice. Great strong bitch line. Nixie is a proven producer.
> The sire has also been a good producer so far, so you’ll know what you are getting.
> Nice low COI with dogs from way back as the high influencers. No dogs with influence super high.
> I see many great dogs like Push, Jake, etc. in both sire and dam pedigrees.
> Quite a nice variety of titles too.
> I’d say you struck gold (no pun intended)!


Thanks! I stumbled across this litter quite by accident and knew immediately I needed a puppy from this breeding. Luckily the breeder hadn't advertised it yet and I was able to secure a male spot!


----------



## ArchersMom

I love Ben! I actually mapped out the drive from Oregon to CT lol looks like a great litter!


----------



## myluckypenny

ArchersMom said:


> I love Ben! I actually mapped out the drive from Oregon to CT lol looks like a great litter!


Me too! I've been watching litters sire by him for a while, but I really wanted the bitch side to be strong field lines! A Teal/Ben combo would be fabulous!


----------



## TheZ's

Hope you have a lot of fun with your pup. Love Ben, he's produced some really nice pups.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Congrats! Ben is an amazing dog  stunning too.

Frank does an awesome job puppy raising (biased here since he was my Faelan's trainer / handler)

PS: our dogs will be related!


----------



## myluckypenny

Sunrise said:


> Congrats! Ben is an amazing dog  stunning too.
> 
> Frank does an awesome job puppy raising (biased here since he was my Faelan's trainer / handler)
> 
> PS: our dogs will be related!


That's so cool that our dogs will be related (looks like through Apollo?)! Awesome to hear about Frank! I'm still on cloud 9 that I'm getting this puppy :grin2:


----------



## TrailDogs

myluckypenny said:


> I am ridiculously excited to get this pup! Just being able to start on the right foot from day one and a dog that was bred for the work. Just because I adore this pedigree I have to share it -
> https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp...Ja8Y-1i-W1pCGllnbPBCCNDvNkVCADWS8NctRGoaSCYEY



I am Sioux's breeder and am thrilled you are getting one of these pups. If I didn't have a full house right now I would be taking one too. Sioux comes from a very talented litter, they earned Nixie her OD dam by two and a half years and are still accruing more performance titles. And Ben has his own outstanding track record. You should be able to do any performance venue with one of these pups. Good luck and post lots of pictures!


----------



## Alaska7133

TrailDogs said:


> I am Sioux's breeder and am thrilled you are getting one of these pups. If I didn't have a full house right now I would be taking one too. Sioux comes from a very talented litter, they earned Nixie her OD dam by two and a half years and are still accruing more performance titles. And Ben has his own outstanding track record. You should be able to do any performance venue with one of these pups. Good luck and post lots of pictures!


Thank you for being a breeder!


----------



## myluckypenny

TrailDogs said:


> I am Sioux's breeder and am thrilled you are getting one of these pups. If I didn't have a full house right now I would be taking one too. Sioux comes from a very talented litter, they earned Nixie her OD dam by two and a half years and are still accruing more performance titles. And Ben has his own outstanding track record. You should be able to do any performance venue with one of these pups. Good luck and post lots of pictures!


Sioux seems incredible, and Nixie is very impressive! Frank made sure I knew how talented Sioux's mom is when we talked! 

So as not to bombard my facebook friends with constant dog pictures I actually have an instagram that is dedicated just to my dogs lol if anyone cares to follow along - https://www.instagram.com/fishingforpennies/


----------



## Claudia M

myluckypenny said:


> I am ridiculously excited to get this pup! Just being able to start on the right foot from day one and a dog that was bred for the work. Just because I adore this pedigree I have to share it -
> https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp...Ja8Y-1i-W1pCGllnbPBCCNDvNkVCADWS8NctRGoaSCYEY


OMG what an awesome litter! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker

&#55358;&#56606;Getting a male from https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=985111

https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/u3iQI5FNT4OADdXIKMxtUg.iPiKqDVS_YLE_WLNePAZk4


----------



## myluckypenny

Thought I'd update you all - I picked up Rio a little over two weeks ago. He is a stellar puppy and I'm having a blast with him. He has been exposed to a lot already in his young life including - three airports, two plane rides, water, ducks, handling class and rally run-thrus (as an observer), horses, lots of people, lots of dogs (only gets to interact with a couple that I trust), hunt club training, and to our field trial training grounds. He travels really well in the car and tolerates his crate at home. 

He's super smart and picks up on things incredibly quickly. He's very food motivated and works for his kibble most of the time. At home he is a wild man, but in new environments he is a silent observer, which I think is fantastic. He's definitely more vocal than my other two, but its mainly when he's playing or if he thinks he's being unfairly crated lol!

For now we are following Connie Cleveland's performance puppy primer and Jackie Merten's Sound Beginnings. I thought it was awesome that the puppy Connie uses in these videos is the same Nate that competed at the NARC last week. 

We started puppy training last night at a place my friend teaches at. She knows we are ahead of the game and lets me work on whatever I want and just use the high distraction environment. 

He's a big boy too, I thought I'd be getting a smaller field dog but he is tracking with Fisher's growth as a puppy and he ended up at 73lbs. Lastly, he's super handsome


----------



## LynnC

Congratulations!!! Rio is absolutely adorable  . Sounds like he’s going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, he is precious  congrats again!





myluckypenny said:


> Thought I'd update you all - I picked up Rio a little over two weeks ago. He is a stellar puppy and I'm having a blast with him. He has been exposed to a lot already in his young life including - three airports, two plane rides, water, ducks, handling class and rally run-thrus (as an observer), horses, lots of people, lots of dogs (only gets to interact with a couple that I trust), hunt club training, and to our field trial training grounds. He travels really well in the car and tolerates his crate at home.
> 
> He's super smart and picks up on things incredibly quickly. He's very food motivated and works for his kibble most of the time. At home he is a wild man, but in new environments he is a silent observer, which I think is fantastic. He's definitely more vocal than my other two, but its mainly when he's playing or if he thinks he's being unfairly crated lol!
> 
> For now we are following Connie Cleveland's performance puppy primer and Jackie Merten's Sound Beginnings. I thought it was awesome that the puppy Connie uses in these videos is the same Nate that competed at the NARC last week.
> 
> We started puppy training last night at a place my friend teaches at. She knows we are ahead of the game and lets me work on whatever I want and just use the high distraction environment.
> 
> He's a big boy too, I thought I'd be getting a smaller field dog but he is tracking with Fisher's growth as a puppy and he ended up at 73lbs. Lastly, he's super handsome


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rio's a good looking little guy, Congratulations!


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker

Congratulations &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;


----------



## gdgli

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan

Oh gosh, more photos of Rio, PLEASE!!!! Those eyes  I hope you will update us a lot on him. I love that pedigree and will be so interested to see how he grows up!! Congratulations!


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Yes! My wife and I have had field bred Goldens since 1999. Our first one we trained on initial obedience and then worked with a pro trainer to get her up to the AKC Junior Hunter level. My initial purpose on this was to have a good hunting dog for waterfowl and some upland game. I have two adult sons and we all like to hunt birds. 

After her initial training was done, I decided to run her in a local hunt test, JH level! I spent a ton of time reading, asking questions, watching a test, etc. I recall my hands were shaking on our first test, I made a few mistakes, but our girl nailed it and wow was that a rush! I was hooked...

Jump forward to 2012 and when we had three field bred Goldens. One male and two females. Both the male and first female were JH and I was determined to make our newest pup become a fully trained to hunt waterfowl. To me, that was trained to the SH level, as blind retrieves are common on waterfowl. We got her to the SH level and topped that off with a WCX.

Jump forward to today, our two older Goldens past this year, both from cancer! I really regretted getting two dogs so close together! Losing one is tough, losing two was a much harder. 

But in November we decided to get one more field Golden and this time take her/him all the way to MH, if the dog is capable. Working with our trainer we can determine if the dog has the potential to be a MH. I have learned that even if you have a dog with a fantastic pedigree for field work, some dogs just cannot make it all the way. A strong pedigree is a good indicator of the dog’s ability, but it does not always work out. 

We found a dog and will be getting a male. This is the best pedigreed dog we have found and from a very good breeder. The parents and grandparents are top field dogs with all the health certificates one needs to have. We will be picking up the pup in mid-January, and that will bring us to having two Goldens! Since my wife and I are getting older, this will probably out last dog, and we will hunt with him and run them both in hunt tests.....

As for the heat, as already mentioned, Goldens are very sensitive to heat. Anything above 70 could be a risk! I keep a few small thermometers around monitoring the areas the dogs are in, e.g. under a shade tree, in a kennel, in the SUV, under a shade tarp, etc. etc. Obviously, you need to have lots of fresh water to drink and if possible, a place to get wet...


----------



## FTGoldens

3goldens2keep said:


> But in November we decided to get one more field Golden and this time take her/him all the way to MH, if the dog is capable. Working with our trainer we can determine if the dog has the potential to be a MH. I have learned that even if you have a dog with a fantastic pedigree for field work, some dogs just cannot make it all the way. A strong pedigree is a good indicator of the dog’s ability, but it does not always work out.
> 
> We found a dog and will be getting a male. This is the best pedigreed dog we have found and from a very good breeder. The parents and grandparents are top field dogs with all the health certificates one needs to have. We will be picking up the pup in mid-January, and that will bring us to having two Goldens! Since my wife and I are getting older, this will probably out last dog, and we will hunt with him and run them both in hunt tests.....


I enjoy "hearing" the excitement in your post about getting a puppy! Indeed, it's always exciting to bring a new hopeful into the family!

FTGoldens


----------



## myluckypenny

3goldens2keep said:


> As for the heat, as already mentioned, Goldens are very sensitive to heat. Anything above 70 could be a risk! I keep a few small thermometers around monitoring the areas the dogs are in, e.g. under a shade tree, in a kennel, in the SUV, under a shade tarp, etc. etc. Obviously, you need to have lots of fresh water to drink and if possible, a place to get wet...


I know what normal heat intolerance looks like. It was actually discovered that my dog has a mild heart murmur. So it takes him longer to recover than a dog a with perfectly healthy heart. Plus the fact that he has about 10x the amount of hair that a field dog has makes a big difference. Trust me folks, I know normal vs abnormal heat intolerance!

Congrats on the puppy, what litter are you getting one from?


----------



## SRW

3goldens2keep said:


> Goldens are very sensitive to heat. Anything above 70 could be a risk!


This is true for field Goldens, Labs and many (most) other breeds when exerting a lot of energy in warm temps. Keep in mind summer time pond and lake water can get very warm, especial in shallow areas, and will not cool a dog very much. Dry your dog of before putting him in a crate, I have a couple chamois in my training bag. A wet dog or two in a pickup topper will generate a lot of heat. 

Glad to here of some interest in field training and field Golden's. In whatever type field event you choose, always train for more than you expect to see in a test. A great many retrievers of all types are limited more by their training that by their talent.


----------



## 3goldens2keep

All good comments... thanks


----------



## FTGoldens

SRW said:


> This is true for field Goldens, Labs and many (most) other breeds when exerting a lot of energy in warm temps. Keep in mind summer time pond and lake water can get very warm, especial in shallow areas, and will not cool a dog very much. Dry your dog of before putting him in a crate, I have a couple chamois in my training bag. A wet dog or two in a pickup topper will generate a lot of heat.
> 
> Glad to here of some interest in field training and field Golden's. In whatever type field event you choose, always train for more than you expect to see in a test. A great many retrievers of all types are limited more by their training that by their talent.


Regarding the heat, the biggest danger that I've seen has been thick cover. In the "several" years that I've trained and field trialed retrievers, I've seen two dogs go down due to heat, both Labs ... both times it was due to hunts in relatively thick cover (one recovered, one did not). 
In the spring, summer and fall, I have fans pushing air across the dogs, whether they are in the truck or the trailer ... moving air makes a difference.

As for training for more than you expect to see, I couldn't agree more!!! I'm training for the Open, but will be running Quals in the spring.  

FTGoldens


----------



## SRW

FTGoldens said:


> Regarding the heat, the biggest danger that I've seen has been thick cover. In the "several" years that I've trained and field trialed retrievers, I've seen two dogs go down due to heat, both Labs ... both times it was due to hunts in relatively thick cover (one recovered, one did not).
> In the spring, summer and fall, I have fans pushing air across the dogs, whether they are in the truck or the trailer ... moving air makes a difference.
> 
> As for training for more than you expect to see, I couldn't agree more!!! I'm training for the Open, but will be running Quals in the spring.
> 
> FTGoldens


Good points. Have to keep in mind how fast a field of low cover can get thick with a little rain and sun in the summer. 

This is a good fan; https://www.dewalt.com/products/sto...-cordedcordless-jobsite-fan-tool-only/dce511b
Most other cordless tool brands make fans too.

Best of luck to you in the spring Q's.


----------

